# gigabyte RMA question



## Cool PC Guy Ken (Aug 19, 2012)

Sorry, this is irrelevant, but even I wanted to give my gigabyte mobo for rma. Can u plz give me the link where I can submit a request ? Ne help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## topgear (Aug 19, 2012)

^^ Are you from Kolkata ?? Go to 41, B.B. Ganguly St. ( Central Plaza - 2nd Floor ) .


----------



## Cool PC Guy Ken (Aug 19, 2012)

No, I'm from Delhi. I know where the accel frontline rma centre is but don't u need to file in an rma request form ? Should I directly go to the service centre? What all should I take with the mobo ( like box, bill etc, coz I have none of these)?


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 19, 2012)

Take just the mobo n invoice. That's it. 
And ask 'em to check it infront of you so that they dont cheat you later saying you had damaged the board.


----------



## Cool PC Guy Ken (Aug 19, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Take just the mobo n invoice. That's it.
> And ask 'em to check it infront of you so that they dont cheat you later saying you had damaged the board.



Lost the invoice and the box       just have the mobo, now what do I do ?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 19, 2012)

Cool PC Guy Ken said:


> Lost the invoice and the box       just have the mobo, now what do I do ?



go to them and try to explain the problem of yours
lucky if they take the request


----------



## topgear (Aug 20, 2012)

Cool PC Guy Ken said:


> Lost the invoice and the box       just have the mobo, now what do I do ?



just take the mobo there .. if they don't screw up the RMA process you don't need the bill but if they do then you better keep the purchase invoice ready to determine the actual purchase date/the price you paid.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 20, 2012)

i expect delhi to be better than your case topgear.call it my prejudice but when it comes to any labor related matter(servicing,management,consumer interaction etc) WB is at the bottom of my list.of course i may be wrong but for the time being this is my opinion.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 20, 2012)

Cool PC Guy Ken said:


> Lost the invoice and the box       just have the mobo, now what do I do ?



Unless you are very lucky or have a good rapport with the service center, you will have problem.


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> i expect delhi to be better than your case topgear.call it my prejudice but when it comes to any labor related matter(servicing,management,consumer interaction etc) WB is at the bottom of my list.of course i may be wrong but for the time being this is my opinion.



I completely agree with you on this ...

@ Cool PC Guy Ken - don't you even have a scanned copy of the purchase invoice ?? and why not try to submit the mobo for RMA and see what they asks for ??


----------



## Cool PC Guy Ken (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't have a scanned copy of the bill...I'm currently out of city, will go and check with them when I return back...ne ways, thanx for the help


----------



## kaly422000 (Nov 13, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ Are you from Kolkata ?? Go to 41, B.B. Ganguly St. ( Central Plaza - 2nd Floor ) .



i recently bought one h61m-ds2 and made a system with intel g630 and 4 gb corsoir ram and local techcom psu . me from kolkata. 
it has a booting probelem occationally.
some time on booting, instead of usual gigabyte logo ,come dual bios uefi screen and then system stop( front led indicaters off and hdd also off) and then restart again. it repeats 2 times and then finally boot.
i just purchased 2 weaks ago. now is it a mother board issue or power supply?

the problem doesnt happen every time rather made a good gap of 1 or 2 days.
but some time if restart immediately after shut down it  is happening again. 
pls help.
 me not tech


----------



## Naxal (Nov 13, 2012)

Try updating the BIOS


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2012)

^^ no update is available for this unless _kaly422000_ has got the rev 1.0 model.



kaly422000 said:


> i recently bought one h61m-ds2 and made a system with intel g630 and 4 gb corsoir ram and local techcom psu . me from kolkata.
> it has a booting probelem occationally.
> some time on booting, instead of usual gigabyte logo ,come dual bios uefi screen and then system stop( front led indicaters off and hdd also off) and then restart again. it repeats 2 times and then finally boot.
> i just purchased 2 weaks ago. now is it a *mother board issue* or power supply?
> ...



read the text in bold - I think you got the answer but do what _Naxal_ has told and tell us what PSU do you have - exact brand and model no.


----------



## Naxal (Nov 14, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ no update is available for this unless _kaly422000_ has got the rev 1.0 model.
> 
> 
> 
> read the text in bold - I think you got the answer but do what _Naxal_ has told and tell us what PSU do you have - exact brand and model no.



I think he wrote local Techcom PSU, el chepo one 

Also, one more thing, some time faulty RAM modules too cause this type random issue


----------



## kaly422000 (Dec 23, 2012)

Naxal said:


> I think he wrote local Techcom PSU, el chepo one
> 
> Also, one more thing, some time faulty RAM modules too cause this type random issue



thanx for help. it is now 1 and half month. i am runing this system .
only tried clear cmos(lift the battery for 5 mins or so) twice.
no result.     smetimes the boting fault happen thrice in a day(among 10 startup) or some time after a gap of 1 r 2 days.
first query, if i allow the system some more days or so,without  repair any damage to hdd or motherboard  may happen or not?

 my  2nd try will be    to replace techcom psu( which has 10 amp in 12 v rail)  with iball 400w(current price rs700).
now is iball  400w is god enough for simple config without any gpu or extra hdd?

and finally saw that an update of bios f8 available for ds2.
is bios update is risky, and if successfull do any  improvement ?
me  using window xp sp2.

pls note i also tried replace the battery and    twice cleared the cmos.

but every time when  booted after cmos clear(twice) and battery replace(once) the abv mentioned  fault in booting(earlier post) happen right that time.

one thing to mention  after  booting no such problem.

another  query our  house has old age wiring with tumblar switch but fresh electrical conection done from a conection of tubelight( with recent electrical switchs etc) and use  separate earth wire.   any way i use another  system  with asus g41 board  from same conection(side by side plug) it is runing ok. so any emi(electro magenetic interference) issue with giga board?
long story ,pls read and guide.  revision is 2.2



topgear said:


> ^^ no update is available for this unless _kaly422000_ has got the rev 1.0 model.
> 
> 
> 
> read the text in bold - I think you got the answer but do what _Naxal_ has told and tell us what PSU do you have - exact brand and model no.



techcom  450 w(in the catogory of rs 500/ range. model no SSD-PSU-4501.
any way one service centre person of techcom  smps said that it may be a problem of their psu.
it has only 10 amp in 12 vlt rail but he said though it is ok for  simple config without any gpu etc


----------

